# Triangulando la posición del enemigo



## foso (May 25, 2009)

Hola, aca les dejo una pequeña pero divertida aplicación de radar. Espero que les guste. Saludos.


----------



## Ardogan (May 27, 2009)

Esta piola, esto me huele a señales y sistemas...
De ser así que te sea leve.
saludos


----------



## foso (May 30, 2009)

Gracias ardogan, ya la aprobé, solo que quería compartir eso porque yo quedé maravillado . Es muy bueno eso de la correlacion, aunque sea un garronazo estudiarlo al principio


----------

